# CCD Working group



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

They mention fungus.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/business/content/business/epaper/2007/02/20/a12b_bees_0220.html


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

"We believe there are multiple factors going on here," said Jeff Pettis, a Beltsville, Md.-based entomologist for the USDA. "We're looking for a common thread."

The above was taken from the post by coyote out of palmbeachpost.com.

Just got back from Cali. and talked to a few beekeepers. Some theories of "ccd" include:

High Fructose Corn syrup - (including GMO corn)
Eviromental factors (i.e.poor weather)
Nosema (New kind)
mites (and or virus associated with)
A new fungus-
a new parasite-
Pollen (protein of)
chemical build up in comb-
chemical enviromntal-

Any experiences to support any of the above perhaps we can find a common thread?


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Nicotine in the pesticides? This is the first I've heard about that...
http://pressherald.mainetoday.com/news/state/070221bees.html


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

nicotine is a pesticide.....actully it was one of the very first pesticides used in quantity... pesticides are measured by the lethal dose required to kill 50 percent of a 'sample' populaiton. by this measure nicotine is extremely lethal. if memory serves about 7 times as lethal as ddt.


----------

